# Turtle wax?



## Kingsmen (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anyone know of a product or home recipe for a good moisturizer or some sort of shell shiner thats safe and effective to treat their shell with?
Thanks.


----------



## JoDee8147 (Jan 30, 2014)

Tetrafaun makes a product called VitiShell...it's essentially a cream consisting of different plant oils


----------



## Cutva (Jan 30, 2014)

I use organic cold pressed cocoanut oil. It is safe and organic, also gives the shell a little shine but not for so long that it makes you uncomfortable! Hope this helped!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2014)

I don't believe tortoises' shells need 'treatment.' If you want to clean the shell, just use warm water and a soft bristle brush. But, if you DO use a topical on a tortoise's shell, be sure to rub it in well, then polish it off with a clean, absorbent cloth. Don't leave a whole lot on the shell. It could lead to substrate sticking to the tortoise and overheating.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel the same way as Yvonne about this, however I have used VitaShell to treat extreme dryness along the scute margins (where the new growth is coming in) of my adult sulcata. We have had several months (maybe a year) of dry weather here in Southern California (10-20% RH) so I felt I had to try something beyond regular soakings. Never have used it on the entire carapace, just the new growth areas. It has help some with my problem, but the solution has been to raise the humidity in tortoise shed where he spends at least half of his time.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't believe tortoises' shells need 'treatment.' If you want to clean the shell, just use warm water and a soft bristle brush. But, if you DO use a topical on a tortoise's shell, be sure to rub it in well, then polish it off with a clean, absorbent cloth. Don't leave a whole lot on the shell. It could lead to substrate sticking to the tortoise and overheating.



Agree with Yvonne. 

I believe that is to satisfy our eyes not benefiting the tortoises.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> I don't believe tortoises' shells need 'treatment.' If you want to clean the shell, just use warm water and a soft bristle brush. But, if you DO use a topical on a tortoise's shell, be sure to rub it in well, then polish it off with a clean, absorbent cloth. Don't leave a whole lot on the shell. It could lead to substrate sticking to the tortoise and overheating.



Yvonne has nailed it and sorry VitaShell â€¦.I wouldnâ€™t touch you with a 10 foot pole! 
Letâ€™s actually see whatâ€™s in this stuffâ€¦â€¦â€¦
Ingredients: Purified Softened Water, Sunflower Oil, Emulsifying Wax, Cetyl Alcohol, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Soybean Oil, Glycerin, Lanolin, Cottonseed Oil, Steramidopropyl, Dimethylamine Lactate, Protein Conditioners, Diazolidnyl Urea, Rosemary Oil, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, FD&C Yellow #6.

*Emulsifying Wax* â€¦.is that it's not just one chemical, but a cocktail of many. And these chemicals aren't required to be disclosed to the crafter or the end consumer. Here in laymen's terms, some of the actual ingredients it's made up of. (Scary)
*Cetearyl Alcohol*â€¦.. is basically a blend of cetyl and steareth alcohol, both have been proven to cause skin irritation and tumor formation at high doeses. Also misleading but in fact it's not a truly natural or organic ingredient.

*Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine*â€¦.is a fatty mine salt, used as a hair care ingredient used as a conditioning and anti-static agent in shampoos and conditioners, and is also sometimes used for its luminescent, pearl-like properties.

*Diazolidinyl Urea*â€¦. is a formaldehyde releaser. The heterocyclic-substituted urea is used as a preservative in a variety of cosmetic products at a normal product use concentration of 0.2 to 0.4%, up to a maximum of 1.0%. Reports also note Diazolidinyl Urea was slightly toxic to rats in acute oral studies but was relatively non-toxic in subchronic studies.

No need for further dissectingâ€¦â€¦â€¦.
VitaShell ........Kuddoâ€™s to your marketing skills and cute pictures on the packagingâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jan 31, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe tortoises' shells need 'treatment.' If you want to clean the shell, just use warm water and a soft bristle brush. But, if you DO use a topical on a tortoise's shell, be sure to rub it in well, then polish it off with a clean, absorbent cloth. Don't leave a whole lot on the shell. It could lead to substrate sticking to the tortoise and overheating.
> ...


When you put it like that it looks scary.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure Does Joe ..... by the way Cool beans "San Marcos" ....I got my Masters at Cal State San Marcos! .....


----------



## Kingsmen (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Very helpful. I just thought that moisturizing their head and shell would be beneficial to the strength and structure of their growing shell. I saw a video on youtube where the kids tortoise's shell was so shiny it was reflective. Looked really nice, but I guess if it doesn't really help out the tortoise at all, theres no point in worrying about it.


----------

